# Silkworms Bulk Buy



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone who goes to the White Plains Reptile Expo and can use a good feeder for any larger reptiles that you might have. Chameleons, Lacertas, Bearded dragons, Crested Geckos etc. I know of a place where we can get high quality Silkworms for a good price $7.95 each container with 50 babies each. These grow fast in my experience and my lizards go crazy for them.

We can only get this price if we by 16. I would want 4 containers, so that leaves 12 containers. If I get 3 other people who want 4 each or 2 others who want 6 each. However it works best for everybody. 

Anyways, they are a great feeder and they last a while with minimal care and your pets will love them. They also love the moths if you get some to turn into them. Doesn’t always happen.

The price does not include shipping. Not sure what that is but depending on interest I will find out and let you know. I’ve done this before by myself but I just don’t have enough animals to justify it anymore.

PM me if interested.

Thanks








COPIED CONTENT:

1. First of all, Silkworms are one of the most nutritious (see chart above), economical and convenient feeders on the market. Silkworms are a high source of Protein, Calcium, Iron, Magnesium, Sodium, and Vitamins B1, B2, and B3. Because of their high calcium content, silkworms are very beneficial for gravid females. 

2. Silkworms look and taste better to most animals than many other types of feeders. 

3. Easier: They cannot jump, escape or hide, unlike many other insects. They are slow moving and easier for your animals to catch.  

4. Silkworms have a soft exoskeleton for maximum digestibility.  

5. Silkworms do not pose a threat to your pet; they cannot bite or harm your animals because they have no sharp jaws or legs.  

6. Size and Value: Mature silkworms can grow up to 10 times the weight of a cricket. At one popular nationwide pet store, small crickets currently sell for 9 cents each. 

7. Silkworms often cause a feeding response from picky eaters or animals on a hunger strike.  

8. Ease of care: Silkworms require no special containers or any water.  

9. No annoying sounds or odors.  

10. Mortality Rate: Crickets die off quickly; Silkworms are much more hearty and will live substantially longer. 

11. Variety is the spice of life! In the wild, common pets such as reptiles, amphibians, fish, frogs, and snakes munch on worms, spiders, moths, crickets, grubs and more. Some species may pig out. For example, some anoles have been observed to eat upwards of 20-30 unfortunate creatures per day. In the wild, your pet would be getting a huge variety— enough to create a veritable critter buffet. For the happiest and healthiest pets, what you want to do is simulate this natural variety in the diet. Silkworms provide this natural variety. Feed your animal as many different healthy feeders as you can find at the pet store and online.


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Where are you located?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

I sent you a PM



rjs5134 said:


> Where are you located?


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

OK, I'm in for 4...


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Cool, that leaves 8 for 1 person or 4 for 2 more people. 

Let us know.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Monday bump, no ones around on weekends.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Only 2 more people need to come in to make this work. Good deal and opportunity for anybody with some larger mouths to feed.

No more medium sized lizard keepers out there? Let us know.


----------

